# Solved: Remove Grub Loader



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Hi,
I have a dual boot system with two hard drives. When I start my system grub loader starts and gives me the option to boot to windows or open suse. Can I use gparted to remove that loader and go back to booting just to windows on the one hard drive? Also can you tell me how?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Which Windows? Do you have the CD?


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Windows xp pro and I have a gparted cd. I see the part where it shows the drives. If I resize the drive to the right will that leave my windows os intact to boot on its own?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Probably not. I'm not sure if thios will overwrite Grub, but boot from the XP CD, press "R" for the Recovery Console, and then use fixboot, fixmbr, and bootconfig /rebuild to fix the boot.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Excellent advice. It worked. Thanks


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

What he said!!!

I chainload to grub from ntldr,
and it works quite well.

To get it to work smoothly, set your grub timeout to "0", 
if you're only using one Unix. Otherwise, you can still do it,
on separate logical drives. You just need to do a dd for each 
boot sector, make a bootsector file, copy it to drive C:, and 
then simlpy call it from ntldr (boot.ini). Piece of cake!

My local boot.ini:


```
[boot loader]

timeout=13
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(4)\WINNT
;default=C:\bolin
;default=C:



[operating systems]

c:\bolin="Valhalla" 
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(4)\WINNT="Win2k" /fastdetect
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(2)partition(5)\WINDOWS="WinXP" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
c:\bodos="DOS622" /win95dos
c:\CMDCONS\BOOTSECT.DAT="Recovery Console" /CMDCONS
c:\="Win 98"
```


----------

